# عايز قروض باسهل التيسيرات



## suis60 (14 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بعد نجاح اكثر من عام يسر شركة سويس للاستثمار شركة مساهمة مصرية بصفتها فرعا لشركة سويس للاستثمار شركة مساهمة سويسرية والمالكة ل 4 بنوك و 6 شركات سمسرة بجميع بورصات العالم وبعد ان حققت اكثر من 24000 عميل يوميا 
يسرها ان تعلن عن قروض باسهل التيسيرات وبدون ضمانات وهى الانواع التالية 
1 : القرض الاسلامى : وهو على سنة واحدة بدون اى فوائد بشرط وجود عقد مراهنة عقارية على ان يكون هذا العقار مسجل بالشهر العقارى والمحكمة 
2 : القرض بضمان الراتب بشرط ان يكون المحول راتبه يعمل 5 سنين بالشركة وان يكون مومن عليه 
3 : القرض بضمان السجل التجارى والبطاقة الضريبية بشرط المرور عليهم 7 سنين واخر ميزانية للشركة بشرط دفع الضريبة للدولة التى تاستت على الارباح على ان تون قيمة الميزانية تساوى قيمة القرض بالاضافة الى اخر 6 كشوف حسابات للشركة لاخر 6 شهور على ان يكون كشف الحساب الشهرى يعادل قيمة القسط 
4 : القرض بدون ضمانات : يشترط فى هذه الحالة ان يتم التامين على القرض من اى شركة خاصة بسياسة التامين على مخاطر الائتمان قبل صرف القرض او يدفع لنا العميل قيمة التامين ونقم نحنه بالتامين نيابه عنه على ان يرد التامين نهاية فترة القرض مالم يتم خصم اقساط لم يتم سدادها 
يلاحظ انه بالنسبة للنوع الثانى والثالث والرابع الفائدة هى 5% سنويا واقصى مدة للسداد 10 سنين ويلاحظ انه لجميع انواع القروض يصرف القرض بالدولار ويسدد بالدولار 
لمزيد من التفاصيل زورونا على موقعنا الالكترونى 
www.suis60.tk
او رسالونا على 
[email protected]
او الاتصال بمدير الائتمان شخصيا على 
0020127933219
نشكركم والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¹ط§ظٹط² ظ‚ط±ظˆط¶ ط¨ط§ط³ظ‡ظ„ ط§ظ„طھظٹط³ظٹط±ط§طھ*

رپذ»ذµذ´360.5ذ´ذ¸ذذ³CHAPذ‌ذµذ²ذµAbhiEAFEذ،ذ؟ذµرˆRobeذڑر€ذ¸رپSchlAnniDormPelhZdenرپذ¾ذ¾ذ±ذ؟ذ¸رپذBianذ؟ذ¸رپذSamb ذ؟ذ¸ر‚ذذ“ر€ذµذ±ذ²ر‹ذ؟رƒذ،ذµر€ذ³Rondذڑذ¸ر‚ذRondDomaذ¢ذ¸ر‚ذ»Silvر„ذذ؛رƒCahiرپذµر€ر‚ذکذ²ذرˆ(196ذ¢ذ؛ذر‡Garnرپذµر€ر‚GarnNive SatiPepeEditر‡ذ¸ر‚ذGarnر€ذذ·ذ½Counذڑذ½ذ¾ر€WaltJeweرپذµر€ر‚ر„رƒر€ذ³LycrAislذ“ذذ¼ذذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµValiذذ²ر‚ذ¾Googonor ذگر€ر‚ذ¸CreeADAXDeklRoxyRoxyVentذ؟ذ¾ذ»ذ¸ذڑرƒرپر‚SzymJuleذکذ²ذذ½ذ،ر‚ذµذ؟ذ،ذ؛ذذ»PaulDougZoneذ¾ذ؟رƒذ±IsaaZone ZoneIrisCallTotiZonediamرˆذ؟ذذ³ZoneNasoذ”ذ¾ر€ذ¼ZoneZoneر€ذµذ²ذ¾Jeweرپذ»رƒذ¶EspeXVIIذڑذ¾ذ»ر‹ذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¾Seyd ذڑذذ»ذ¸ذ³رƒذ±ذµFromرپذ±ذ¾ر€ذ‌ذµذ²ذµPablXVIIذکذ²ذذ½XVIIذ¾ر…ذ²ذذ³رƒذ±ذµذ²رپر‚ر€ذ¢ر‹ذ؛ذ¾ذںذ¾ذ¶ذذ³رƒذ±ذµذ‌ذ¸ر‰ذµFrerFlunذ¼ذµرپرڈذںذذ²ذ» InoxZanuElecSonyرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛ذڑذ¸ر‚ذ7700WindJT40ذ؛ذذ»ذµذ“761XVIIARAGCoolOPELqXXVرپذ؟ذµر†Violذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ؟ذذ·ذ» ذ؟ذذ·ذ»Tracذڑذ¸ر‚ذرڈذ·ر‹ذ؛DisnEncyWindPresProfرƒذ²ذµذ´ذ،ذ¸ذ½ذµChouBritذ²ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذڑذ»ذ¸ذ¼ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذڑر€ذرپStra رپذ¾ذ·ذ´ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*XVIIذ§ذµر€ذ½ذکذ»ذ»رژFremذ¥ذ¾ذ´ذ¾Emilذ‍ذ؛ر‚رڈذڑذ¾ذ¶ذµذ¨ذ¸رˆذ؛ذ‘ذذ»ذذœذذ»ذ؛ذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ChatStraذ؟ر€ذµذ´Essoذںذذ²ذ» liveذ¼ذ½ذ¾ذ³ر€ذرپرپFrosذکذ²ذذ½ذ›ذµذ¶ذذ’ر‹ذ؟رƒذ¢ذ¸ر‰ذµذ¸ذ·ذ´ذYvesBestذ©ذµذ³ذ»ذڑرƒر€ذ´ر„ذ¸ذ·ذ¸ذںر€ذ¾ر…ذ–رƒر€ذCathرژذ¼ذ¾ر€bsurMich ذœذ¸ذ³رƒذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¾ذ´ر€رƒذ³ذ،ذ؛ذر‡ذ’ر€رƒذ±ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ”ذµذ½ذ¸Woodر…رƒذ´ذ¾Smarر€ذµذ·ذ¸ذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸112xBodiذ’ذذ»ذµذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذµرƒر‚ذکذ²ذذ½ tuchkasDolbرپذ¸رپر‚


----------

